# percentage of fragrance in bath bombs



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Jun 3, 2011)

I would like to know the usage rate for fragrance oils/essential oils for a bath bomb recipe. 5%, 3%, 1%  ?? What is the safe rate to use. Thanx.


----------



## carebear (Jun 3, 2011)

check with your supplier, the safe use level will vary (tho the general guideline is 1% in a leave on product).


----------

